# Hello, I need a custom router bit made



## kharris (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello i'm new to the forum, i'm a carpenter thats needs a custom router bit made. i live in Long island and need a sash and muntin bit one piece, it 's a restorarion job . Had one for seven years , and yesterday i trashed it by hitting a piece of screw that snapped off .......... Me and murphy(of murphys laws and principal's fame) are pretty tight. The service i would hope would be in close proximity to me and hopefully reasonably quick turnaround, and of course reasonable . i have to pay for this, out of my own pocket. Thank you and looking forward to the this forum....... k harris


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums kharris.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi kharris

This is one of the times a picture would be worth a 1000 words, can you post a snapshot, they make many,many kinds of router bits...with some luck someone will know where you can get one off the shelf...




====



kharris said:


> Hello i'm new to the forum, i'm a carpenter thats needs a custom router bit made. i live in Long island and need a sash and muntin bit one piece, it 's a restorarion job . Had one for seven years , and yesterday i trashed it by hitting a piece of screw that snapped off .......... Me and murphy(of murphys laws and principal's fame) are pretty tight. The service i would hope would be in close proximity to me and hopefully reasonably quick turnaround, and of course reasonable . i have to pay for this, out of my own pocket. Thank you and looking forward to the this forum....... k harris


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

http://www.routerbitsonline.com/routerbits/custom.html
http://www.orbittool.com/
http://www.toolstoday.com/c-434-custom-router-bits.aspx

Just google for custom router bits. There are many companies.


----------



## MrSlabaugh (Oct 17, 2012)

*Custom Router Bit Maker*

The listing for Orbit Tool Works has changed from "orbittool" to "orbittools" dot com during an ownership change. They provide custom made router bits for reproduction of antique moldings or custom shapes not available elsewhere.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Mark; welcome!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Whiteside makes custom bits that are top quality. Contact them for a quote.


----------

